# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Rennen, Strecken & Bikeparks >  Umbau der Downhill Strecke in Wuppertal. Fertigstellung?

## SteffenBy

Hallo zusammen,

weis jemand ab wann die Streckenüberarbeitung in Wuppertal abgeschlossen sein werden? Ich war letztes Wochenende da und fand lediglich gesperrte Sprünge etc. vor. Und als sozialer Downhiller bin ich, ohne zu fahren, wieder Heim georgelt. Problem ist nur, dass ich aus Krefeld komme und ich ungern nochmal umsonst hinfahren will.
Weis jemand zufällig wann die Strecke wieder befahrbar ist?

Ich finds super das die Strecke wieder überarbeitet wird. Danke an die Helfer. 

Besten Dank.
Steffen

----------


## smOoh

Moin, wenn ich was höre das es fertig ist, schreib ichs hier rein. Komme aber frühstens nächste Woche wieder hin..

----------


## SteffenBy

Okay, super. Vielen Dank.

----------


## smOoh

Ist alles wieder fertig und frisch geshaped!

----------


## SteffenBy

Vielen Dank.

----------

